
Show HN: Socibd – Build your own social network - Socibd
https://www.socibd.com/
======
nikolay
Nice, really, but if it's not open-source, I have zero interest.

------
fiatjaf
Nice. I will not use it (and I would rather write my own social network, if I
would), but I see it being useful for some organizations.

I just keep thinking why is a "social network" defined by a news feed of
connected people.

~~~
Socibd
It's not just news feed on our platform, Socibd is different, you can check
out the demo: [https://demo.socibd.com](https://demo.socibd.com)

